# Life/iWork Launch Party at Carbon -- Draw to win an iPod mini!



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

*Mac mini on Display -- iLife 05 and iWork all in Stock @ Carbon*

Our Life/iWork Launch Party at <A HREF="http://www.carbonation.com" Target="_blank">Carbon</A> was a great sucess, thanks to everybody who came out We still will have lots copies of both iLife 05 and iWork on-hand to buy and we are giving in-store demos. 

There is also 4 Mac minis on display and our staff will be taking orders for your very own. Be sure to ask for pricing on custom orders, incuding Airport, Bluetooth and SuperDrives!


Carbon Computing is now carrying the Roku Soundbridge and giving in-store demos.

Broadcast your music across the room or across your house. Includes remote control and LCD screen so you can pick your songs and playlists, unlike the Airport Express with AirTunes. Will play from your iTunes playlists over Airport or Ethernet*

M1000 Model With Built-In Wi-Fi: $359
M2000 Model With Built-In Wi-Fi: $629

*Roku Soundbridge does not play iTunes Music Store files


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Out of curiousity, Ken...does iWork require iLife to work as it says in the requirements? Or, can you get away with it as a standalone program on Panthern?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

IronMac said:


> Out of curiousity, Ken...does iWork require iLife to work as it says in the requirements? Or, can you get away with it as a standalone program on Panthern?


You don't need iLife with iWork, nor does it say that you do. It just states, "...seamless integration with iLife '05."

The system requirements state:

•Macintosh computer with 500MHz or faster PowerPC G3, G4 or G5 (G4 for PowerBook); G4 or G5 recommended
•128MB of RAM (512MB recommended)
•8MB of video memory (32MB recommended)
•Mac OS X v10.3.6 or later
•QuickTime 6.5 or later
•iLife ’04 or later recommended
•1GB of available disk space
•DVD drive required to install applications


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

Will you have any iPod shuffles tomorrow ?


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I don't have the answer to that question. I know for a fact we will have iLife 05, iWork and the Mac minis.

My wife was at an Apple Store in Ohio yesterday and they didn't even have the Suffles or minis on display, let alone in stock. We don't have them in at this moment but Apple has surprised us more than once by shipping last second for product launches. You'll have to come in to find out!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Lars said:


> The system requirements state:
> 
> •iLife ’04 or later recommended


Uhh...


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

iLife <I>Required</I> and iLife <I>Recommended</I> are two different things entirely.

Without iLife 04 you would still be able to USE iWork, but you would not be able to easily browse your iPhoto and iMovie libraries. You would still be able to bring in pictures, but you would not be able to easily browse your iPhoto library from WITHIN iWork.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Like CarbonKen said.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok, thanks for clarifying that! I guess I will be showing up on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey CarbonKen,
Why not throw in some early bird discounts (e.g. no tax on the first 10 copies sold)


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I don't make the decisions as far as pricing and promotions, but giving 10 people $15 off ($150) isn't as good a promotion as giving one person a $300 iPod mini, IMO.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

sure - I was just being facetious - I had meant the early bird prizes in addition to the ipod - all a matter of probability and statistics in terms of whats better -


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

If it were up to me I'd give EVERYBODY free copies!

But I don't think I'd be the manager for long


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

I will be there tomorrow to pick up my copy of iLife.
If anyone is interested I can bring my wife's iPod Shuffle in for a look see. I might have to pry it out of her hands but very willing to do that for the faithful here at ehMac


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

We will have 4 Mac minis set up tomorrow, including one set up to a TV.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I was first in line at Carbon at 9:50 a.m....
I waited in line until they opened at 10:05 a.m. this morning and then bought the first copy of iLife.

I entered the giveaway for the iPod.

Originally I ordered iLife 05 from Apple but later I cancelled my order because
it's a lot easier and faster to just go to Carbon and buy it.

I got home to find that the power had been out since after I left,
Crap!!!...I couldn't even install iLife if I wanted to.
The power came back on at 11:00 a.m.

I'm logging off now to install iLife 05

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

*iLife is it worth it?*

I freakin well hope so...I just spent my grocery money on it.
(Mmmmm....Rice and Potatoes for the rest of the month)

It's seems to be alright in it's first initial look,
I'd say that it'll take me awhile to go through it all to see what's changed and to
see what neat iMovie tricks I can do that I couldn't do before.

I'll have to install it on my music computer next to see how Garageband works,
I hope Apple doesn't get upset that I have the new iLife 05 on two computers.

Now if I could only figure out what to do with these Apple coupons...Hmmmm...

Dave


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I'm sure most grocers will accept the Apple coupons for rice and potatoes.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Bjornbro said:


> I'm sure most grocers will accept the Apple coupons for rice and potatoes.


I think you may have missed the point a tad...
I just spent the last of my money for this month to buy iLife 05.

All I have left in the house is rice and potatoes.

Talk about getting an iLife!

Dave (Just another starving Artist...Now you know why)


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

You should open a Carbon store in the Maritimes!!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

We want pictures.... we want pictures... we want pictures... (Of the mini) How did the event go!


----------



## steveohan (Jun 25, 2004)

when's the draw? i slipped in my ballot...

steve.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I didn't work today, so I don't have that answer, but I will be sure to put the winner's info up on ehMac! Unfortunatel because I didn't go to work today I didn't take pics. I will on Monday.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

If I'd known everyone wanted pictures I'd have taken my camera with me,
I tried the Mac Mini while I was there and even picked the thing up in my hands.
(While it was running, It was just a little warm in my hands)

The Mac Mini was setup with a monitor and a cheapy iKey keyboard,
The thing that I liked about the Mac Mini is that you can start it up from a soft
power keyboard, I really don't know why Apple stopped making soft power on
keyboards. (Oh well...That's their loss)

Dave


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Got mine today. Actually went looking for you Carbon Ken. Forgot you had the corp hours: weekends off. 

Anyhow, I forgot my digi and left my mobile in the car, as I wanted to take some pix. Oddly enough, I was in the company of a man I met in FRA only a few days ago. @ the time, I had my 12" PB, he had a 15 and the young girl next to he had a 17. We started to talk (in Carbon), and he told me that she was part of the group that negociated and brought iTMS to Canada!! Whoa... will try to get more details...

H!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

steveohan said:


> when's the draw? i slipped in my ballot...
> 
> steve.


I'd like to know as well, I thought it was going to be on Saturday.
I even filled in my ballot in blue ink.

Dave


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

So how did the launch go???? 

I received my copy of iWork today from FedEx. In my initial run throughs, it is an excellent product. Here are a few comments:

Pages is gorgeous eye candy. It has quality design templates that really do look good. Even the envelope template is far better than my efforts....

The label side of the DVD has an orange rim and a big yellow bulb (as in light bulb). Weird design if you ask me, but in the midst of the yellow is a cut out in the ink revealing the silver reflective layer in the shape of the Apple logo. It's understated and chic.

Keynote 2.0 (which is my rationale for buying iWork) is terrific. It's saves are much faster (after the initial conversion from Keynote 1.x files) and the page leaf transition is to die for. There is a setting for automatically playing a slide show on opening (a bit like pps except that I don't think it changes the file type) and shows can be looped. The interface is tweaked but familiar to Keynote 1.1.

There is a registration number that is required upon initial launch of either Keynote or Pages. Also, its called iWork 05 so my guess is that there will be an annual release.

Both Pages and Keynote have substantial User Guides (both PDF and printed). These are in small booklet format (6 x 8") run 150-190 pages and in greyscale with blue highlights.

All-in-all, iWorks is a great addition if you care about presentation of documents or slides and is another means to set yourself apart from Microsoft-medicrity.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

We have done the draw, once they have been contacted I will post the name in this thread!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Awesome!!!!*

Thanks Carbon for picking my name of the iPod!!!!   

I didn't think I would be eligible, but I guess I was wrong!  Can't wait to load all my U2 songs onto that baby! Woo-hooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes... Yes... Yes....! *ehMax dances a gig* 

- And oh yeah.. just kidding everyone.  

Say, when is Carbon going to have that iPod draw exclusive to ehMac members?


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

You should have a chat about that with Ron, mayor. Somehow I think it'd be more effective coming from you than me, I only work there!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Nobody win the iPod yet?
It must have been a really hard skill testing question.

Dave


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

The retail manager did the draw early this week and pulled out one name. Unfortunately that person has not returned our messages or emails yet. The manager hasn't given up hope yet and pulled out a new name, we're going to give this guy every chance to respond. I figure he gets at least a week to respond, if not 2, but it's not my decision.

I will keep you posted.


----------



## mojoprofilms (Nov 17, 2002)

Hmmm....cool, nice to know that there's hope for the rest of us! I went all the way down there to buy my printer cartidge just so I could enter the draw  And of course seeing the mini was a nice draw too...


----------

